# Skiff Challenge HB Prop



## afernandez (Aug 28, 2013)

Anybody know which prop HB was running with their Biscayne 70hp yammy setup? I read or heard somewhere that they were running a bigger prop on account of the jack plate. Once it was removed they were not getting the speed they had prior. Thanks!


----------

